# Hello from Donegal



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi everybody,
Greetings from Donegal. am working up here for a week as a tour guide and having a great, if tiring time. Seen some amazing places and we have twice taken the 53 seater coach up over mountains that were never designed for big coaches. (Sat Nav GRRRRR!! Why do men not listen!!!)
For Frank and Doreen, fond memories of Giant's Causeway and have visited the Famine Museum in Doagh Isle (What a place!!)
Will have to go into business designing holidays in this country. It never ceases to amaze me!!

Be back on Sat and will catch up with all news then
Byeeee
Ca


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Glad you are enjoying your new vocation 

Doreen and Frank

PS Wish we were in Donegal instead of this thunderstorm. We have had a black cloud over us for the last 4 hours and the rain is getting boring especially as we were promised a rain free day ... oh and if you are unlucky there may be a bit of 'localised rain - perhaps heavy!


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

If you had been around on Wed & Thurs this week you could have met up with Bob & Barbara (Whistlinggypsy) and Anne & I. We met up in Killybegs, travelled up through Adara, Glenties and wild camped in Portnoo. Next day we travelled to Dunglow and over to Dunlewey centre where we camped for the night just under Mt Errigal.

The weather was not so great but it was perfect for sitting around, talking, sorting out the problems of the world and drinking a glass or five or red.

We returned home on Friday afternoon and Bob & Bargara were last heard off headed for Rossas Point in Sligo.  

It was good to meet up again. Last time we met was in Amboise.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm Back!!!

Ca


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ca hunny nice to see ya, missed you lots!!


----------

